# changer emplacement "documents"



## plaj (3 Décembre 2008)

Bjr à toutes et à tous, 

est-il possible de changer l'emplacement du chemin des "documents" sur MAC OS X. 
En fait, je voudrais diriger mon emplacement vers une image disque chiffrée.

Merci à tous


----------



## surfman06 (3 Décembre 2008)

Pas de problème,tu fais ce que tu veux. 
Seulement certaines applications,utilises l'arborescence de mac os x, donc quand t'enregistres tes fichiers, il faut penser à vérifier le  chemin d'accès.
@+,


----------



## boddy (3 Décembre 2008)

Je ne conseillerais pas de changer de place le dossier Documents qui se trouve dans la Petite Maison, pour la simple raison qu'un certain nombre d'applications y stockent des informations essentielles, et que si elles ne les trouvent pas tu vas avoir de gros problèmes.

Mais, tu peux créer ailleurs, sur le bureau par exemple, un dossier où tu stockes tes documents.


----------



## plaj (3 Décembre 2008)

surfman06 a dit:


> Pas de problème,tu fais ce que tu veux.
> Seulement certaines applications,utilises l'arborescence de mac os x, donc quand t'enregistres tes fichiers, il faut penser à vérifier le  chemin d'accès.
> @+,



Merci beaucoup mais comment faire pour changer le chemin...


----------



## surfman06 (3 Décembre 2008)

Généralement en faisant Fichier => enregistrer sous et latu sélectionnes ton chemin.

Fais comme même attention à ce qu'on t'as dit pour certaines applications. 

Mais je le redis, tu n'es pas obligé de respecter l'arborescence de mac os x. ( Mais c'est dommage de se passer de certaines fonctions - As tu pensé à utiliser filevault pour crypter 
ton dossier documents proposé par le système)


----------



## plaj (3 Décembre 2008)

surfman06 a dit:


> Généralement en faisant Fichier => enregistrer sous et latu sélectionnes ton chemin.
> 
> Fais comme même attention à ce qu'on t'as dit pour certaines applications.
> 
> ...



en fait je me suis mal exprimé, je voudrais faire pointer le dossier mes documents vers le disque chiffré, j'ai bien compris que je peux enregistrer sous et dans le disque chiffré, mais comment faire pour que cela devienne automatique. Par exemple sous Windows, on peu changer d'emplacement le dossier mes documents pour le faire pointer par exemple vers un lecteur z:
Dans le même ordre d'idée comment faire pour que ce disque apparaissent dans le finder sous la petite maison pour faciliter son accès. 
J'espère avoir été clair. Merci à tous


----------



## Carmilla (1 Décembre 2010)

Je me permet de répondre ici car aucune réponse n'a été donné à la question hors celle-ci m'intéresse étant une adepte du multi-boot et donc stockant mes données sur une partissions  particulière.


----------



## mtcubix (1 Décembre 2010)

Ne pas oublier que le mac est un système unix !

Les liens poinent vers les dossiers et fichiers d'origine.

Je pense que de cette façon, le problème peut être résolu, on  remplace le dossier /Users/utilisateur/Documents par un lien (Alias)  qui pointe vers le dossier original qu'on peut mettre n'importe où.

juste que le "n'importe où" doit se réveiller en m^me temps que la machine ou avant afin d'éviter d'éventuel appel système au dossier déplacé.


----------



## Carmilla (1 Décembre 2010)

merci :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------

alors réctification : Mac Os X refuse la suppression de ces dossiers


----------



## mtcubix (1 Décembre 2010)

Carmilla a dit:


> merci :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------
> 
> alors réctification : Mac Os X refuse la suppression de ces dossiers



Il ne devrait pas, car le propriétaire a tout les droits dessus 


> -rw-------    1 root  staff       649 13 fév  2010 .viminfo
> drwxr-xr-x    2 mt    staff        68 28 mar  2010 .wapi
> drwxr-xr-x    9 mt    staff       306 24 avr  2010 .wine
> drwxr-xr-x    3 mt    staff       102 23 jan  2010 .xbmc
> ...



Je peux tou virer ici sauf .viminfo avec droits root. Si Documents a des droits différents que ceux ci-dessus, les changer avec chmod u+rwx au terminal


----------



## Carmilla (2 Décembre 2010)

alors voilà ce que j'ai pu constater et le petit cheminement :

mes dossiers ont les mêmes autorisations :



> p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }  drwx------+  8 carm  staff         272  1 déc 23:47 Desktop
> drwx------+  5 carm  staff         170  1 déc 20:33 Documents
> drwx------+ 14 carm  staff         476  1 déc 22:27 Downloads
> lrwxr-xr-x   1 root     staff          57 29 nov 20:45 Enregistrement -> /Users/carm/Library/Assistants/Send Registration.setup
> ...



ainsi j'ai essayé de déplacer par le terminal le dossier "Documents" mais :



> cp /Users/carm/Documents /Volumes/Documents/Documents /Volumes/Documents/Documents cp: /Users/carm/Documents is a directory (not copied).



et donc en faisant quelques ajouts j'ai découverts que les fichiers et dossiers normaux n'avaient rien après les autorisations, alors que les fichiers d'installations ainsi que ceux de mtcubix avaient un @. Hors les miens on un + :

p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }





> drwx------+ 34 carm  staff      1156  1 déc 13:33 Library
> drwx------+  5 carm  staff       170  1 déc 21:10 Movies
> drwx------+  6 carm  staff       204  1 déc 21:01 Music
> drwx------+  7 carm  staff       238  1 déc 21:01 Pictures
> ...



quelqu'un saurais comment changer ce + en @ ? il semblerait que c'est ce qu'il faut faire


----------



## mtcubix (2 Décembre 2010)

carmilla  a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un saurais comment changer ce + en @ ? il semblerait que c'est ce qu'il faut faire



le signe @ dans mes dossiers/fichiers  signifie partage (le dossier ou fichier est partagé)

quant au signe +, je ne l'ai sur aucun des mes documents ou dossiers, une petite recherche sur les droits avec signe + m'a amené   ICI 

Apparemment, quelqu'un ou quelque chose a positionné des droits  (ACL =Access Control List) sur tes documents.

si ce n'est pas toi, c'est alors l'administrateur du parc informatique dont ta machine doit faire partie, il faudra virer ces droits pour disposer de tes documents comme tu le souhaites...donc lui demander ....:mouais:


----------



## Carmilla (3 Décembre 2010)

sauf que je suis le seul utilisateur de cet ordinateur qui est d'ailleurs "neuf" du point de vu du système d'exploitation


----------



## mtcubix (3 Décembre 2010)

Carmilla a dit:


> sauf que je suis le seul utilisateur de cet ordinateur qui est d'ailleurs "neuf" du point de vu du système d'exploitation



alors c'est OX server que tu as ? 
tape man  setfacl 
pour voir comment on peut gérer les droits ACL sur ton mac dans ce cas


----------



## Carmilla (3 Décembre 2010)

OX server ?

le terminal me dit "No manual entry for setfacl" pour man  setfac


----------



## mtcubix (3 Décembre 2010)

Carmilla a dit:


> OX server ?
> 
> le terminal me dit "No manual entry for setfacl" pour man  setfac



donc système OSX "normal"

ceci dit : 

Q1 = c'est toi qui a installé le système sur ton macbook ou pas ? Je soupçonne que le système a été prinstallé, et le positionnement des droits ACL sur tes dossiers a été effectué par ton vendeur 

Q2 = As-tu encore les disques d'origine pour une éventuelle réinstallation du système ?
Moi A ta place je referais une clean Install, car je ne conçois pas d'être privé de la maitrise des dossiers et fichiers qui sont dans ma machine...:hein:


----------



## Carmilla (5 Décembre 2010)

bon ba c'est parti pour faire une réinstallation pendant les vacances de noël...


----------

